#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [圖片] 搞笑動物漫畫收集帖

## 狼王白牙

規則：

1. 收集網路上的動物漫畫，純搞笑或"認真"的漫畫為主，謝絕包裝政治的漫畫。

2. 出處標明：如無法發現原始作者，或圖片上已有浮水印，不需要標明出處。

3. 本帖原應張貼於 毛毛作品賞析 看板，因應動物風情版冷清，因而改貼本版面。

首樓餵給樂園 : 3

----------


## 狼王白牙

*善良魚類：*

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  白牙老大：

      新開動物相關的搞笑漫畫，也能帶動此版面的獸氣，果真是一舉兩得的超讚計策哪！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

      這次本狼就帶來《原來如此》，下載自好色龍雜七雜八漫畫翻譯。



      《漫畫來源》：http://hornydragon.blogspot.com/2013/09/340.html

                                                                                    北極凍狼    斯冰菊    咧嘴大笑

                                                                                         狼版12年11月30日    20:40

----------


## 弦月

那我也來分享幾則好了~






來源同樣來自好色龍雜七雜八漫畫翻譯http://hornydragon.blogspot.com/sear...max-results=10

這三則漫畫都是來自同一個作者，漫畫風格甜甜的、暖暖的，有時帶點好笑的因素

這裡有更多，不過是英文的，英文不錯的獸可以參考，單字都不難。
如果真的無法接受的話，好色龍大的雜七雜八漫畫翻譯也有更多翻譯喔～（只不過要慢慢找就是

----------

